# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  From Canon to Nikon?

## Petri

I think this is to JEK :)

I've got a Canon 5D mark II and I was wondering if I should update to mark III before the trip next month.  But looking at things, Nikon seems to be ahead of things right now.

I don't have a huge collection of lenses, just 13-35/2.8 L II wide angle, 24-105/4 L IS for the common needs, and the compact 70-300/4.5-5.6 DO IS zoom.  So from lens point of view moving to Nikon wouldn't be such a big thing.

So what would be the right Nikon combination cover the basic wide angle - zoom and a body that's equivalent to the 5D series?

----------


## JEK

I'm shooting with the D800 now and my lens of choice is the FX (full frame) 28-300mm. It was the only lens I took to the Olympics and it covered most everything I needed. Once in a while I'd like to have 12-24mm in the bag.

----------


## Petri

The focal length hasn't been an issue with that lens?

The pixels on D800 do give plenty of opportunity for cropping (I know, eddie :-)

----------


## Petri

My wide angle would be 16-35 of course, not 13-35.

----------


## Eddie

What is it about the MarkII you find lacking?

----------


## Petri

AF mainly, on the average it's ok but every now and then in slightly more challenging conditions it may let you down.  Overall I don't regret buying the markII at all, not to mention I got a really good price on it from NZ as the exchange rates were really fluctuating at the time.

But the thought is also related to the lenses.  I've been playing with the idea to start using more primes, and for zoom's a combination like 24-70/2.8 + 28-300/3.5-5.6 might be interesting.  If I buy a few primes, I'll be more stuck with a brand.

Having some photography courses might be money better spent, too.

I haven't really thought about it through yet :)  I was thinking about buying the new body in Hong Kong next month but turned out Nikon's are cheaper here.  With Canon it's the opposite.

----------


## Eddie

AF will probably have problems with challenging conditions regardless of the camera. 
Zooms are always a compromise. Primes are usually better.
You can't go wrong taking a class. That's what I'd recommend.

----------


## JEK

I have lots of primes, but when I travel I end up taking the big zoom. Classes are good for any experience level. After taking one last year I'm much more comfortable shooting in manual. One thing a love about the D800 is the quick, right-handed switch from P to A to S to M.

----------


## Petri

Shooting on the pretty capable S90 has been a great tool to learn manual shooting.  As a point-and-shoot it's automatic is what it is but with manual settings one can so much of it.

----------


## Petri



----------


## Petri

kodak.jpg

Accidentally..  a local camera store is moving to a new location.  No doubt my photos will be sooooo much better now :)

----------


## MIke R

> Shooting on the pretty capable S90 has been a great tool to learn manual shooting.  As a point-and-shoot it's automatic is what it is but with manual settings one can so much of it.



I love my S90 and it was you who told me to get one....

as a matter of fact you gave me two great recommendations...canon S90 and Nokian Tires....cant say enough about the tires...

----------


## Eddie

Staying with the same system was a good idea. Does the AF function better? 
I have an S70. Nice little camera... It's about 7 years old, and functions like new. Can't beat that in the digital world.

I've been thinking about getting a new (to me, anyway) camera for my June trip. I'm looking at the Fuji GW6x9. A 6x9cm negative on 120 roll film. Built like a tank. They call 'em Texas Leicas... It would be nice to have something besides the 4x5 for quicker shooting while still getting a nice sized negative. I would leave the Rolleiflex at home, and _only_ bring about 6 cameras.

----------


## BartyB

I think the bomb right this second is the D800.  Medium format performance for the price of a DSLR.  If I had a pile of lenses from different manufacturers, I would go with Scarlet.  

If I were going for a point n shoot, I would go with the Sigma Merrill DP1.  Its quirky, slow, shoots like a view camera......but the images are mind blowing...Foveon sensor / Fat files.  If you know how to shoot, this thing smokes almost everything for scenics.

I think I am going try out the DP1 or DP2 in March.

----------


## JEK

> I think the bomb right this second is the D800.  Medium format performance for the price of a DSLR.  If I had a pile of lenses from different manufacturers, I would go with Scarlet.  
> 
> If I were going for a point n shoot, I would go with the Sigma Merrill DP1.  Its quirky, slow, shoots like a view camera......but the images are mind blowing...Foveon sensor / Fat files.  If you know how to shoot, this thing smokes almost everything for scenics.
> 
> I think I am going try out the DP1 or DP2 in March.



 Love my D800! That DP1 does create some fat file!


File Size / Still
RAW
High
4,704×3,136×3 (Approx. 45MB)

----------


## RickyG

The 45MB claim is based on some physical differences in the sensor.  Comparing apples to oranges.  Relative to CMOS sensors like we use, it is more like somewhere between 14MB and 20MB?  I think.

----------


## JEK

I took 115GBs on the AU/NZ trip and I shot some JPGs when I was doing 6 FPS bursts.

----------


## RickyG

> I took 115GBs on the AU/NZ trip and I shot some JPGs when I was doing 6 FPS bursts.



mmmmm......Fat & Fast.

----------


## Petri

> S90/Nokian tires..



MikeR, good to hear!  We still enjoy the S90, too.  Sony has a new RX100 which is pretty much in the same category, small but technically pretty damn good for it's size.





> Staying with the same system was a good idea. Does the AF function better?



Still learning, I wasn't expecting Canon to have changed so much in the camera but pretty much everything has changed a bit (including many of buttons, the look & feel of settings, even the body feels more professional now(*).  It's noticeably faster than the predecessor and AF feels superb so far.  I think it's exceeding my expectations.

*) Canon did put the MkIII up in the ladder a bit and introduced a new low-end full-frame DSLR, the 6D.  The old MkII was between 6D and MkIII.





> I've been thinking about getting a new (to me, anyway) camera for my June trip. I'm looking at the Fuji GW6x9. A 6x9cm negative on 120 roll film. Built like a tank. They call 'em Texas Leicas... It would be nice to have something besides the 4x5 for quicker shooting while still getting a nice sized negative. I would leave the Rolleiflex at home, and _only_ bring about 6 cameras.



You're in a different league :-)

----------


## Eddie

Well, 3 of the cameras will be plastic toys... I like how (with sepia toning) I can get an old look with them:
PS- This was taken with one Kevin gave me.
hirschfield_eddie_oldalma01.jpg

----------


## KevinS

Yard Sale cameras still have life in them!

----------


## RickyG

I ordered the Merrill DP1 from B&H today.  Gonna make the most out of the 30 return policy, see if this thing does what I think it can do.  Based on this set of photos, I'm getting a little psyched.
http://www.sigma-dp.com/DP1Merrill/jp/samplephoto.html

----------


## JEK

Ya got me thinking

----------


## JEK

On order.

----------


## amyb

What took you so long, John?

Have fun with it.

----------


## RickyG

> On order.



I like the way you think.

----------


## RickyG

DP1 arrived today. Ran a quick down-n-dirty test. To be sure, it is a quirky camera. The battery life is atrocious. It lasted for about 15 exposures? It aint the easiest camera to shoot in manual mode and a tripod with a timer exposure is pretty much a must. But the Foveon sensor and the 19mm fixed lens are sweet and the resulting images are really clean....and FAT.

I think it is gonna be really good for scenics. 



Sigma-First-Test.jpg

----------


## JEK

Mine arrives on Monday. I like quirky. And cameras. And beta. Bring it.

----------


## RickyG

Gonna need Sigma Photo Pro to open the images.  Free download a http://sigma-dp.com 
Its not horrible.

----------


## JEK

On it . . .

----------

